# Best Knee and Elbow Pads



## Terence1a (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello,

Can someone recommend a good brand of knee and elbow pads for mountain biking? I am fairly new to the sport. I saw some knee pads on Amazon for as low as 15$, bike shop they are 50$. I have heard of Fox but they are around 80$. Thank you in advance for any feedback. My main priority is comfort level. I'm not super hard core rider so I don't expect major wipeouts.

Thank you,
Terence1a


----------



## Beancounter84 (Jan 19, 2021)

I use the Leatt Airflex Pro. They look bulky, but the rubber is quite flexible while still providing good protection, even on the sides. The added protection keeps me confident on the bike. I’ve had the same pair for a few years and they’ve held up good. I tried several different brands and returned them all until I found these.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

Terence1a said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone recommend a good brand of knee and elbow pads for mountain biking? I am fairly new to the sport. I saw some knee pads on Amazon for as low as 15$, bike shop they are 50$. I have heard of Fox but they are around 80$. Thank you in advance for any feedback. My main priority is comfort level. I'm not super hard core rider so I don't expect major wipeouts.
> 
> ...


protection is not something to cheap out on (i.e. don't go off brand). i use the leatt airlfex pro and don't use elbow pads... on amazon they are cheaper


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Yet another Leatt airflex pro user. I like them better than G forms. I have both.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

The real trick is to find something comfortable enough that you'll actually wear them every ride.

I use Leatt Airflex Pro elbow pads on every ride. They're breathable enough even 100f days don't bother me, and the few times I've "used" them, I've been happy with the level of protection they have provided.

I wear 7ipd Sam Hill Knee pads. Knees usually take more of impacts, so I went with something a bit beefier for my knees. I'd also consider the Leatt airflex knee pads, as well as the Chromag Rift (although thats a bit more expensive, but they get really good reviews for comfort and airflow).


----------



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree with @ocnLogan. I run those same pads and they're great. The first time I wore the AirFlex Pro Elbow was at a bike park and they were so comfortable I forgot to take them off when eating lunch. Granted they're not the beefiest elbow pad but they're very comfortable and add protection. Same goes for the 7idp Sam Hill knee. They're comfortable, pedal well and provide a lot of protection.

Regardless of what you choose I feel the best pads are the ones that incorporate some sort of compression sleeve (like 7idp pads) unlike the skate style pads from companies like POC.

If you're looking for something on the lighter side I'd recommend the AirFlex Pro or maybe G Form for the elbow. For the knee you might look at the 7idp Sam Hill Lite.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Fox Enduro D30.

IMO, D30 is the best protector. SAS Tech used in some other pads is much harder and gets like hard plastic when it's cold. Pads with additional padding or straps around the main D30 protector seem like a waste and just add bulk for questionable gains in protection. The D30 padding seems like it won't do much in a crash but it's amazing. 

So, a simple leg or arm-warmer style pad with D30 is my best rec after trying lots of pads. There are tons of options besides Fox for a pad like this, imo they are all very similar and you can't go wrong if it fits you.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

probably the biggest difference between the dirt cheap stuff and the better quality stuff is going to be fit.

If you cheap out, expect sloppy fit. sloppy fit can very easily also mean reduced protection. It can also mean you're less likely to wear them, and if you're not wearing them, you're not getting protection.

I've been thinking more about pads since I ride rowdier terrain than I used to, and I heal more slowly. I probably ought to put the effort into finding something that fits and that I'll actually wear.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

Terence1a said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone recommend a good brand of knee and elbow pads for mountain biking? I am fairly new to the sport. I saw some knee pads on Amazon for as low as 15$, bike shop they are 50$. I have heard of Fox but they are around 80$. Thank you in advance for any feedback. My main priority is comfort level. I'm not super hard core rider so I don't expect major wipeouts.
> 
> ...


The first thing you'll want to determine is how much padding you'll need, as knee/elbow pads are a combination of comfort, flexibility and protection.

It sounds like you're not visiting any bike parks, so you can cross of harder shell pads off your list, and get something lighter. Personally, I prefer Fox or Troy Lee "sleeves" as they're lighter and comfortable, albeit with a higher price tag. They'll offer minimum protection, but they're comfortable and light, and should be durable enough for beginner/intermediate riding.

Some riders like beefier knee pads, which aren't as uncomfortable as beefier elbow pads, so if you think you'll progress or just want more padding you can move to a harder shell.

There's so many choices across all price ranges on Amazon, so it's tough to recommend a specific pair. I've always found their reviews to be reliable, so I'd order a few with good ones, try em on and just return whichever you don't like the most.

Good luck!


----------



## Terence1a (Jan 18, 2021)

Beancounter84 said:


> I use the Leatt Airflex Pro. They look bulky, but the rubber is quite flexible while still providing good protection, even on the sides. The added protection keeps me confident on the bike. I've had the same pair for a few years and they've held up good. I tried several different brands and returned them all until I found these.


Hello, thank you very much for taking the time to provide feedback. I see these Amazon and they are the most expensive. But, you get what you pay for so it makes sense these are probably the best out there, thank again.


----------



## Terence1a (Jan 18, 2021)

2021Mach6 said:


> The first thing you'll want to determine is how much padding you'll need, as knee/elbow pads are a combination of comfort, flexibility and protection.
> 
> It sounds like you're not visiting any bike parks, so you can cross of harder shell pads off your list, and get something lighter. Personally, I prefer Fox or Troy Lee "sleeves" as they're lighter and comfortable, albeit with a higher price tag. They'll offer minimum protection, but they're comfortable and light, and should be durable enough for beginner/intermediate riding.
> 
> ...


Hello, thanking your taking the time for the feedback. I have Amazon prime so I will do just that. Thanks again.


----------



## Terence1a (Jan 18, 2021)

diamondback1x9 said:


> protection is not something to cheap out on (i.e. don't go off brand). i use the leatt airlfex pro and don't use elbow pads... on amazon they are cheaper


Thank you and I totally agree. I'm leaning on buying the Leatt already just from the help on this forum. Thanks again for taking the time to write your thoughts.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I really like the Dakine Slayer knee pads. I wear them 99% of the time even in the hot summer temps. I find them very comfortable and stay put for the most part. After about 1.5 years and 2-3 rides a week they do get a bit loose but I am on my 3rd pair and enjoy them. Another pad I am interested in is the Sam Hill pads which get great reviews.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

meSSican said:


> I really like the Dakine Slayer knee pads. I wear them 99% of the time even in the hot summer temps. I find them very comfortable and stay put for the most part. After about 1.5 years and 2-3 rides a week they do get a bit loose but I am on my 3rd pair and enjoy them. Another pad I am interested in is the Sam Hill pads which get great reviews.


The extra padding on the Sam Hill pads seems worthless, and there is a gap in between the main pad and extra padding. The SAS Tech pad is very stiff, then they put the opening to remove the pad right for laundering right at the knee so it abrades your knee cap. I don't get the positive reviews...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

davec113 said:


> The extra padding on the Sam Hill pads seems worthless, and there is a gap in between the main pad and extra padding. The SAS Tech pad is very stiff, then they put the opening to remove the pad right for laundering right at the knee so it abrades your knee cap. I don't get the positive reviews...


Great feedback. I really like the length and coverage of the Slayer but love trying new stuff. Unfortunately a lot of the lighter pads are a bit shorter than I like so maybe I should just stick with what I know lol


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

davec113 said:


> The extra padding on the Sam Hill pads seems worthless, and there is a gap in between the main pad and extra padding. The SAS Tech pad is very stiff, then they put the opening to remove the pad right for laundering right at the knee so it abrades your knee cap. I don't get the positive reviews...


I've had my Sam Hill knee pads for 2 years now, and I wear them on ever ride. So they get a fair bit of use. That said, I definitely haven't tried all the pads out there. I just have been pretty happy with them, especially since they are a higher rated pad (certification, not like, review rating or something) than many "trail" pads.

The SAS tech pad is pretty stiff when cold, but seems pretty pliable when its warmed up. On my knee they don't contact my kneecap (or at least don't abrade the knee/or at least don't notice it). If I haven't washed them recently, and I've been sweating a lot, they do make me itch/leave a little red mark on the knee above/around the knee cap on longer days, but when I wash them that goes away.

The padding around the main SAS stuff isn't connected, so it is possible to get hit between the foam, and the main pad. That said, I say possible, because I've never taken an impact between them, as the gap is pretty small. They have however taken their fair share of frame/stem/pedal type impacts, and definitely helped with some other trail type impacts. I like the extra padding enough I wouldn't wear a knee pad without extra padding around the sides (at least for an aggressive trail type pad).

The other thing I'd struggle to give up, is the really long upper and lower parts of the Sam Hill pad. The upper part lets me tuck the pad under my chamois, and its never moved, at all. Plus the extra length on the bottom from the foam is really nice, and has prevented a bunch of pedal to the shin moments. My buddy has some Leatt Airflex Pro knee pads, and those have noticeably less coverage. That said, they do have more ventilation.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

I have tried pads from Leatt, 7protection, and Scott before being blown away by the IXS Evo Carves. My needs were overall medium duty protection, top and bottom straps, side protection, and all day comfort. These offer the most comfort with the most protection including sides and some shin. They are comfortable for all day riding and do not move around at all. In the cold they don't get ultra stiff. The only downside is they are warm but I consider all pads to be warm. Overall I found my go to daily ride pads. Can't say enough about them.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Igotsoul4u said:


> I have tried pads from Leatt, 7protection, and Scott before being blown away by the IXS Evo Carves. My needs were overall medium duty protection, top and bottom straps, side protection, and all day comfort. These offer the most comfort with the most protection including sides and some shin. They are comfortable for all day riding and do not move around at all. In the cold they don't get ultra stiff. The only downside is they are warm but I consider all pads to be warm. Overall I found my go to daily ride pads. Can't say enough about them.


I've been wearing the iXS Evo+ Carve elbow pads, and the iXS Flow knee pads for a while, and agree that D30 seems like a good choice for comfort for typical trail riding. The iXS stuff may be a bit on the expensive side though, maybe there are cheaper D30 options that are still just as good? My elbow pads tend to slip, even though I try to tighten the straps reasonably tight, but I wear them all the time now, because I instinctively use them in a crash, instead of my fingers, which I have broken a couple times before I wore elbow pads. The Flow knee pads are lighter weight than the Carve model, and a bit better for everyday comfort, but the mesh backing on them has a bunch of holes in it after a year of riding or so. But, I think "good enough to avoid some lasting injuries" protection for trail riding + comfort are pretty well balanced in the Flows, and asking for more durability might be trading off comfort, especially in hot weather.


----------



## Terence1a (Jan 18, 2021)

H


ocnLogan said:


> The real trick is to find something comfortable enough that you'll actually wear them every ride.
> 
> I use Leatt Airflex Pro elbow pads on every ride. They're breathable enough even 100f days don't bother me, and the few times I've "used" them, I've been happy with the level of protection they have provided.
> 
> I wear 7ipd Sam Hill Knee pads. Knees usually take more of impacts, so I went with something a bit beefier for my knees. I'd also consider the Leatt airflex knee pads, as well as the Chromag Rift (although thats a bit more expensive, but they get really good reviews for comfort and airflow).


Hello, thank you very much for your response, have a great day and great ride next time you go.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't understand how / why the Leatt Airflex Pros kneepads are recommended so much? I bought them because of the glowing reviews here. After a few minutes into the ride, they turn into shin guards. They are light weight and comfortable but do not stay in place. I would not buy. Disappointed.


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

iLuveKetchup said:


> I don't understand how / why the Leatt Airflex Pros kneepads are recommended so much? I bought them because of the glowing reviews here. After a few minutes into the ride, they turn into shin guards. They are light weight and comfortable but do not stay in place. I would not buy. Disappointed.


you got a size too large. mine stay very firm on my knees.


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

The sleeve style pads without any straps simply have less size range to match different leg sizes. Certain brands will work while others won't. Without a strap or two anyone between sizes can experience over stretching or looseness. It's annoying!


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

iLuveKetchup said:


> I don't understand how / why the Leatt Airflex Pros kneepads are recommended so much? I bought them because of the glowing reviews here. After a few minutes into the ride, they turn into shin guards. They are light weight and comfortable but do not stay in place. I would not buy. Disappointed.


Sounds like you just got the wrong size honestly.

I have two buddies who I ride with that have them, and neither has ever complained about them sliding around/having to re-position them. I'd think if it was a problem, they wouldn't review well.

I have the airflex elbow pads, and I first bought the XL's based on the sizing chart, and then had to return/exchange them for L's, as they did slide down slightly. So maybe they just run a bit large?


----------



## bopfan68 (Jul 31, 2016)

Relatively happy with my G-Force knee pads. So I thought I would try their elbow pads. Ordered the absolute largest size they offer. And they don't fit. At all. I work out at the gym but I am no Ahnold. Does anyone make an elbow pad/protector for guys with big guns? I don't even care about price anymore. Just want something that fits. 16.5 inches around the bicep. Is that large? I don't think so.

Addendum......just checked REI sells the TLD Speed Elbow Pads. And according to Troy they fit up to a 16" bicep. This could be the ticket. Anyone have any experience with the Speed Elbow Pads? THANKS


----------



## Singletrack828 (Dec 28, 2020)

I just bought the gform rugged knee pads. Super comfy,easy to pedal in and don’t get super hot. They have a nice little Velcro strap up top to snug it down to keep from sliding


----------

